# automator : filtrer les elements du finder BUG ...



## mxmac (7 Avril 2009)

Soit la commande filtrer les elements du finder est buggué soit je ne sais pas m'y prendre mais la je crise !!!

dans automator
demander les elements du finder : OK
obtenir le contenu de dossier : il liste bien le contenu du dossier choisis au dessus
et la c'est le drame ....
filtrer les elements du finder : je recherche des fichiers dwg bien répertoriés par la recherche precedente, en selectionnant du nom est DWG, dwg, commence par . ou d, D, .d, .D rien en marche il filtre quelques instant mais rien n'est retenu alors qu'il y a 35 fichiers dans la liste établis par obtenir le contenu ....

des pistes une explication ?


----------



## designer (8 Avril 2009)

pourquoi ne pas faire cette recherche direct dans le finder ?


----------



## mxmac (8 Avril 2009)

Parce qu'elle doit filtrer des éléments dans un flux automator, par contre après moultes tribulations, je me suis rendu compte quen effet automator avait un bug au niveau de ce comportement et a chaque modification de recherche il faut impérativement l'effacer pour en remettre un nouveau, le composant a la mémoire un peu trop longue, il conserve coûte que coûte les premières valeurs entrées !!!


----------

